# Has anyone purchased the Speakman Dvds?



## AmericanKenpoChris (Oct 2, 2006)

I was curious if anyone purchased the Speakman 5.0 Dvds?  If so, what do you think?  Do they include all the techniques and forms for each rank?

I currently have the Tatum set and was looking for more supplemental knowledge.

I would appreciate your thoughts if you have seen any or all of these dvds.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr. Speakman has not yet released his DVD's. That are suppossed to be in the final production stages.  However, it should be noted that Mr. Speakman's 5.0 system is different from conventional Parker Kenpo in that it has "new" grappling techniques, ground techniques, offensive techniques, knife techniques, etc.  Also certain techniques deemed by Mr. Speakman as unuseful or redundant are deleted from his 5.0 system.

Some examples of the "new" techniques are at http://www.jeffspeakman.com


----------



## donald (Oct 3, 2006)

Speaking of new tapes/dvds. Was'nt Mr.Planas supposed to be offering new material tapes/dvds? I am speaking primarily of epak tek stuff. Has anyone heard anything further? Its been a no. of months since I heard about them.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.  I will keep an eye out and hope to hear about anyone's impression once they see them.  Until then, I will keep searching the Century dvd bargain bin.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2006)

I have heard many good things about the Speakman Kenpo 5.0 system.  Is the system intended to be a distance learning program, or is it designed to be a supplement for those who personally study Kenpo 5.0 with qualified instructors?  That said, I think the DVDS will turn out to be awesome and may be worth the purchase (at least according to those in the know who study under Speakman).

- Ceicei


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Oct 6, 2006)

Ceicei,

I found some clips on www.jeffspeakman.de/html/film.html.

I am not aware if any rank can be obtained using the dvds, but rank-status really isn't important to me.  I am more interested in my own security and peace of mind.

Chris


----------

